# problema con firefox y el flash

## deniawor

me sale el siguiente mensaje: (firefox:4995) : GDK-Warning **: XID collision, trouble ahead.

cual es el problema que tengo, gracias

----------

## i92guboj

 *deniawor wrote:*   

> me sale el siguiente mensaje: (firefox:4995) : GDK-Warning **: XID collision, trouble ahead.
> 
> cual es el problema que tengo, gracias

 

En principio ese mensaje no tiene por qué suponer ningún problema. ¿Qué síntomas son los que te hacen suponer que existe un problema real?

----------

## deniawor

va muy lento los videos de flash se ralentiza la imagen

----------

## edgar_uriel84

No hay una solución real para este problema, sin embargo si hay parches para que ya no salga o usar ciertas combinaciones de versiones de programas y dependencias con los cuales se evita el problema, los detalles puedes leerlos en este hilo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788609-highlight-gdkwarning+**+xid+collision.html

Saludos.

----------

